# General > General Knives & Blades >  Neck Knife

## crashdive123

I've been making quite a few neck knives lately.  I really enjoy making smaller knives.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## rebel

Very nice!

----------


## Wise Old Owl

I like it... what is the steel strength?

----------


## hunter63

Very nice..real nice pins...make a good patch knife...little fancy...LLO
Flag and USA are a nice touch....

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

#1 wife likes hers.  She hasn't gotten to the point where she'll cut anything with it.  Says it's too pretty.

Alan

----------


## Phaedrus

Very nice!  I got one from this batch, with blue/glitter Crashcarta scales, and it's awesome.  But I really love the mosaic pins on that one.

----------


## Phaedrus

BTW, is that one for sale, Crash?  If so what's the price?

----------


## crashdive123

> I like it... what is the steel strength?


Strength?  No idea.  The steel is from an old, rusty sawmill blade....most likely L6 or 1095.

----------


## crashdive123

> BTW, is that one for sale, Crash?  If so what's the price?


I'll send a PM.

----------


## BarryRoss

very good knife, i want this)

----------


## Rick

That's first class. I love those pins.

----------


## randallss7

I like making small knives also, a lot less sanding.  Looks good

----------


## Antonyraison

I like it  :Big Grin:  very cool.

----------


## Pinsc

Very nice looking knife!

----------


## Desert Rat!

Nice Crash.

----------


## WalkingTree

Fire rod too. Good. Like the red in the handle. I like reds.

----------

